# qmail / courier-imap / squirrelmail (reopened) help

## scotty026

hi 

can some one give me a hand with mail server as i cannot get access to system through squirrelmail but i used to able to. 

i work ok with mutt and i'm receiving mail in and out. 

here is log file from var/log/messages 

Dec 22 13:59:30 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[127.0.0.1]

Dec 22 13:59:30 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[127.0.0.1], command=LOGIN

Dec 22 13:59:30 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[127.0.0.1], username=stuart

Dec 22 13:59:30 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: authdaemon: starting client module

if you need any more extracts from log files please sayLast edited by scotty026 on Sat Feb 05, 2005 4:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fleed

How do you have your mail setup? Virtual or not? Do you need to sign on with the domain (stuart@domain.com)? The big question: what did you change that made it stop working (update squirrel? update any of the mail packages?) 

The bit of the logs you sent don't show much. They seem to indicate a successful login and that's it.

----------

## scotty026

sorry mate 

not virtural 

just sign in by my user name and thats it !!!

no updates did on sysem 

Dec 23 16:25:15 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[127.0.0.1]

Dec 23 16:25:15 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[127.0.0.1], command=LOGIN

Dec 23 16:25:15 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[127.0.0.1], username=stuart

Dec 23 16:25:15 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: authdaemon: starting client module

Dec 23 16:25:15 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: authdaemon: REJECT

Dec 23 16:25:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[127.0.0.1]

----------

## scotty026

issue closed,

did a reboot and working fine now   :Very Happy: 

thanks any way

----------

## scotty026

hi there,

post is reopened 

now getting error again after emerge world

no access through squirrelmail ERROR : Connection dropped by imap-server.

can ccess through mutt

extract from log file

from /var/log/messages

Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.14]

Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN: ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.14], command=LOGIN

Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN: ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.14], username=stuart

Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe authdaemond: ldap_simple_bind_s failed: Can't contact LDAP server

Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=stuart, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.14]

Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: authentication error: Input/output error

----------

## HomerSimpson

 *scotty026 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> now getting error again after emerge world
> 
> no access through squirrelmail ERROR : Connection dropped by imap-server.
> ...

 

Me too.

I can't login to Gnome and I can't login to imap with Thunderbird. I have other posts on the forum with regard to this problem specific to the pam update and the udev update. Maybe one or both is the problem.

----------

## j-m

 *scotty026 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe authdaemond: ldap_simple_bind_s failed: Can't contact LDAP server
> 
> Feb  5 02:05:20 linuxonthe imapd-ssl: LOGIN FAILED, user=stuart, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.14]
> ...

 

Did you emerge with USE="ldap"? And if you are not using LDAP for authentication then don´t set courier-imap to authenticate via LDAP, pretty simple.   :Smile: 

----------

## HomerSimpson

I am having a similar problem but courrier is trying to use mysql for authentication when it is not set to. Where is this setting?

Thanks

----------

## j-m

 *HomerSimpson wrote:*   

> I am having a similar problem but courrier is trying to use mysql for authentication when it is not set to. Where is this setting?
> 
> Thanks

 

/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

Why don´t you people read the instructions when upgrading?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HomerSimpson

Thanks

----------

## scotty026

Why don´t you people read the instructions when upgrading? =

i cant read the instructions as i'm doing emerge world and cant because the instructions are gone or 

ts my mistake and the instructions are else where ???

in my /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc i have the following set 

authmodulelist="authvchkpw authpam authcustom"

----------

## scotty026

hi all 

got problem fixed   :Very Happy: 

thanks god 

had a little read on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=290803

and did the following 

cerberus root # /etc/init.d/courier-authlib zap

* Manually resetting courier-authlib to stopped state.

cerberus root # /etc/init.d/courier-authlib start

* Starting courier-authlib: authdaemond...

cerberus root # ps ax | grep authd | wc -l

8

----------

## superrobotpope

 *Quote:*   

> had a little read on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=290803
> 
> and did the following
> 
> cerberus root # /etc/init.d/courier-authlib zap
> ...

 

i did the same thing (and get the same output), however, i'm getting an error when i try to start courier-imapd:

```

*ERROR:   "/etc/init.d/authdaemond" has syntax errors in it; not executing...

*ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

*             "courier-imapd" was not started.

```

 disregard this, if i restarted the courier services in order from courier-pop3d, it worked fine

any ideas?  i'm so in over my head

----------

